# Touchscreen Monitor



## Ninja2602 (12 August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand einen guten (und nicht ganz so teuren) Tipp für einen Touchscreen Monitor.
Ich möchte mich mit diesem Touchscreen Monitor an verschiedene Hutschienen-PCs anschließen. Damit ich nicht immer Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus mit nehmen muss habe ich gedacht wäre ien Touchscreen Monitor ganz sinnvoll!

Also her mit den Tipps!

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## trinitaucher (14 August 2011)

Im Prinzip ist die Idee nicht so dumm.

Habe zwar noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Touchscreen-"Monitoren", aber für Panels brauchte ich bisher immer einen Treiber auf dem PC. Da würde ich zunächst mal abklären, ob es für den jeweiligen PC entsprechende Treiber gibt. Also wie die Kompatibilität ist.
Der Anschluss erfolgte übrigens immer per DVI/USB. Also man spart wohl höchstens die Maus, aber dafür ist so ein Touchscreen deutlich teurer und auch etwas schwerer als nen gewöhnlicher Monitor.


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2011)

Ich würde wohl auf den zu steuernden PCs einen VNC-Server installieren, dann einen Tablet-PC nehmen und darauf einen VNC-Viewer (Client) installieren. Anschluß dann über LAN.

Auf die Schnelle ginge sowas auch mit Siemens-Touchpanels und WinCCflexible. Oder Panels anderer Hersteller mit ähnlicher Visu bzw. der Möglichkeit, einen VNC-Viewer direkt zu installieren.

Harald


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (18 August 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du für einen Laptop hast, aber die gängisten Anbieter bieten für ihre Notebooks auch DockingStations an, da schließt du die ganze Peripherie auch nur einmal an diese DockingStation und danach kannst du den Laptop drauf setzen. Ebenfalls sehr praktisch und sicherlich günstiger!


----------



## rheumakay (19 August 2011)

Laptop??Davon war do gar nicht die Rede du super Witzererzähler.

Versuchs mal bei ww.visam.de oder www.reikotronic.de
habe selber dort schon mal welche gekauft.


----------



## r0adrunner (20 August 2011)

*touch tfts*

entweder industrie tfts - 
oder den hersteller schlecht hin , ELO Touch
   haben alle Modelle / schnittstellen

www.elotouch.com
   > vorteil von elo ist, dass es Standardisiert ist 
   und nicht mit industriepsystemen höherpreisig an geboten wird
   die panels selbst sind dann wie der in der industriehardware verbaut.
   abhängig von reaktionszeiten und kalibrierung gibts dann verschiedene Modelle 

   > empfehlung: Infrarotsysteme  > farbenfroher
   > oder sonor (Schalltechnik)  > farbenfroher
   wenn s billger werden soll , dann wire Technologie (achtung lfd kalibrieren der touch systeme notwendig)


die Idee mit Vnc ist bedingt sinnvoll
   da vnc ein sicherheitsloch in Ethernet systeme reisst
   eher, wenn so dann bei einer xp oder pos2009 installation(auch win7) 
   eher die rdp konsole von windows verwenden da encrypted

   dann mit zb. einer X-Serie von Lenovo (Touch) an steuern (Tablet PC)
   oder wenns sehr robust sein soll - > mit einem Panasonic Tough Book (Preis!)

hoffe geholfen zu haben 

bye mike
(professional embeded & touch systems)


----------



## Ninja2602 (14 September 2011)

Moin liebe Forumer,

habe mir inzwischen einen Mini Monitor mit USB angeschafft.

Habe aber noch eine andere Frage.
Würde gerne für neue Projekte, vorrausgesetzt es wird nicht zu teuer, anstatt einem Hutschienen-PC einen Touchscreen-PC verwenden. Damit hätte ich dann vor Ort immer die Möglichkeit zu schauen ob der PC auch noch läuft und muss keinen externen Monitor mitnehmen.

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp.
Auf dem PC sollte XP Professional SP3, LabVIEW und VNC-Viewer laufen können.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## bane (14 September 2011)

Ninja2602 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Forumer,
> 
> habe mir inzwischen einen Mini Monitor mit USB angeschafft.



Sorry, das ist jetzt keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber sag mal, hat dein Mini Monitor auch Anschlüsse für PC Lautsprecher? Da ja bei manchemTablets z.b. nicht mal mehr CD-Laufwerke eingebaut sind, kamen in mir gerade Zweifel auf, ob Lautsprecheranschlüsse nicht auch tlw. wegrationalisiert werden und nur noch interne boxen vorhanden sind...


----------



## Der Pfälzer (19 September 2011)

Ninja2602 schrieb:


> ...
> Würde gerne für neue Projekte, vorrausgesetzt es wird nicht zu teuer, anstatt einem Hutschienen-PC einen Touchscreen-PC verwenden. Damit hätte ich dann vor Ort immer die Möglichkeit zu schauen ob der PC auch noch läuft und muss keinen externen Monitor mitnehmen.
> 
> Hat jemand einen guten Tipp.
> Auf dem PC sollte XP Professional SP3, LabVIEW und VNC-Viewer laufen können.



Hi Ninja2602,

versuchs mal bei Engelbrecht-PC. Der baut auch für namhafte Firmen.

http://www.engelbrecht-pc.de/

Gruß Roland


----------

